# Killington 4/25?



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2014)

Weather looks like its the better pick towards the end of the week. I think I'm making the drive if anyones up and wants to make some turns.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2014)

can't go friday but would be interested in hearing how it was if you go.  *might* (very slim chance) make a run up on over the weekend.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

We are looking at Saturday options and K town is looking like the go to spot for us on the 26th


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll try to throw up some info Friday PM if I end up going.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2014)

I am thinking of saturday or Sunday too


----------



## JimG. (Apr 22, 2014)

We will be there the 26 and 27th.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2014)

lifts run to 5 PM now?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm hoping to be at K Thurs.-Fri. Not sure yet because I have things to do this week. gmcunni the Superstar chair runs to 5pm. The K-1 gondi, which is scheduled to close Fri. by the way, runs to 4pm. I'm pretty sure the gondi will run this weekend & it was just a mistake on their part posting Fridays date as the closing date. I doubt they will open up the Skye Peak Express & Needles Eye chairs like they did last weekend this weekend but Mike S has been full of surprises so who knows. There was still plenty of snow over at Bear & Needles when I last skied there Sat.

edit: If you don't already have a deal for K this week/weekend & you have old tickets or a pass from any ski area in the world bring them along. They are offering 50% off weekday tickets & 25% weekend tickets until the end of the season if you show/give them one. My friend used them last week & the weekday ticket was $34 & weekend $51 instead of the regular ticket price of $69.


----------



## mishka (Apr 22, 2014)

Very tempting


----------



## 180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Friday looks good.


----------



## abc (Apr 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm hoping to be at K Thurs.-Fri. Not sure yet because I have things to do this week.


If you do go Thur, please report back on condition. 

Am almost certain to go up for Friday, unless I hear really negative condition report. 

Weather looks to be best on Friday, rain possible for both weekend days.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 24, 2014)

Vehicle is in _"limp" _mode till Monday 28th...and new life!..;-)  Looks like I'll be good to go afterwards = Opening Day 14'/15' season


----------



## reefer (Apr 24, 2014)

I will be there Friday. Don't expect to be there before 10:00. Let things soften. Supe does run til' 5:00 and Gondi back on-line tomorrow! I'll try to put up a report late Friday. Should be in my Long Trail Hiker hoodie, black pants, Magic Mtn. baseball hat (backwards) and shades.


----------

